# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  ajuda a identificar gorgonia

## Carlos Mota

boas

comprei está gorgonia,mas nunca tinha visto está Espécie  alguem sabe qual é :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Ola

Pela foto é dificil de dizer com exactidão mas parece-me uma Acalycigorgia sp. (ou blueberry gorgonian como dizem os americanos). Tambem as há noutras cores, mas essa é a coloração mais comum... Nao têm zooxanthelas por isso nao são muito fáceis de manter... Mas são de facto muito bonitas... Ja tive uma e nao durou mais de 3 semanas...  :Admirado:  Mas tamben na altura nao se falava em phito ou zooplancton ou cyclope eeze...
Podes ve-la aqui
http://www.peteducation.com/article....articleid=2768
Abraços
César

----------


## Duarte Araujo

não te vou poder ajudar a iddentificar isso mas posso dizer uma coisa, é uma gorgonia linda... já tive aq oportunidade de a ver em casa do carlos e é mesmo espectacular!

----------

